# My past rabbits that started my love...



## LindseyG (Feb 5, 2012)

The orange doe is Houdini, she was a palomino x holland lop. Very sweet girl and my very first rabbit. She lived until about the age of 6 the pointed rabbit is her daughter named Flopsy, her dad was a holland lop and she was the cutest but maybe most temperamental rabbit ever. She died very mysteriously one day. RIP Flopsy and Houdini.




















Lastly Pooka Who died in an accident.  She was a sweet bunny my sweet flemish giant girl who made me fall in love with the breed. 













only 13 weeks old and you had the biggest ears ever





16 weeks old being held by my nephew





she would play with my puppy pooka 1.5 years old













she didn't mind the dogs at all





about 2 1/2 years ago I rehomed my mini lop because At the time I was unable to care for him due to some life changes. Pooka ended up having a litter with him before that, my next door neighbor still has two of them, they live in a huge converted playhouse that is like a bunny mansion. They are neutered brothers. I'll have to try to get a pic of them soon.


----------



## LakeCondo (Feb 5, 2012)

some great pictures


----------



## ZRabbits (Feb 6, 2012)

Thanks for sharing! Beautiful bunnies. Lovely memories. No wonder you fell in love with rabbits. 

K


----------



## Nancy McClelland (Feb 6, 2012)

:inlove: I was thinking this morning about all the friends I've had to say good by to. Canines: Princess, Gypsy, Scotty, Nugget, Dogbert,& Dogzilla. Felines: Fluffy, Tiger, & Tuna. Bunnies: Stockton, Nik-Nik, Milli, Bun-Bun, Lilli, Mr. B, Bonnie, Ted, Stewart, Charlene, and Hoss. I can close my eyes and they are still here, with me.


----------

